# Introducing White Tree Frogs?



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm hoping to get a friend for my Banana (White Tree Frog) at some point this month, I'm aware that they'd need to be a similar size and quarantined for 48hours, but how do I introduce them together?

Banana is happy in his/her exo terra now, I got it all set up the other day. Do I introduce them in the exo terra or in a plastic tank? :?

Thank you


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Raych said:


> Hi, I'm hoping to get a friend for my Banana (White Tree Frog) at some point this month, I'm aware that they'd need to be a similar size and quarantined for 48hours, but how do I introduce them together?
> 
> Banana is happy in his/her exo terra now, I got it all set up the other day. Do I introduce them in the exo terra or in a plastic tank? :?
> 
> Thank you


To be honest, Raych, I'd quarantine for rather more than 48 hours- think several weeks, at least. That way, if your new frog is unfortunately unhealthy, you'll have a chance to notice before it potentially infects your current frog with anything nasty. In terms of introduction, there are no special efforts needed, just release your new quarantined frog into the Exo.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you, sorry I was just following advice I was given elsewhere in regards to the quarantine. But the place I've spotted the other frog has it in a nano exo terra, sure the lil sweetheart will be happy in my perfecto for a little while . So how long exactly would you say? a month, two?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, the Perfecto will be an improvement on an Exo nano- and the smaller space will help you to watch the frog carefully. Some people would advise as much as three months of quarantine, but I usually find a month is enough.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Raych, may also be worth noting that when in quarantine, never house the vivs side-by-side. It may sound dumb but pathogens can spread.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

hijack

the frogs i'm looking at (triplets) they've been in the same shop and viv for at least the last 4months (hope they are still there), would these need quarantine ? if so, how long. when i spoke to the bloke, he said it shouldnt be too much of a problem, mainly an issue when you've not seen them yourself over a period of time or if they are from two different breeders etc and have not been together before


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, the plan is to let the new one be up in my bedroom on my vanity desk.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> hijack
> 
> the frogs i'm looking at (triplets) they've been in the same shop and viv for at least the last 4months (hope they are still there), would these need quarantine ? if so, how long. when i spoke to the bloke, he said it shouldnt be too much of a problem, mainly an issue when you've not seen them yourself over a period of time or if they are from two different breeders etc and have not been together before


Yes, in the case of your three that should be fine- it's only a problem introducing new frogs.


----------

